
Facebook's '10 Year Challenge' Is Just a Harmless Meme, Right? - vinnyglennon
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-10-year-meme-challenge/
======
maximente
it feels like FB would already have this data - perhaps an external entity
will crawl the hashtag?

